# Forge wastegate going in on!



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Forge wastegate going in!*

I just received my new to me Forge wastegate. I finally tracked down my mystery leak and found the stocker to be a leaking POS. I pressure tested the stock one. I hooked up the line to a compressor to see if it would hold 20lbs for about a minute. Noticed the leak immediately. gave the used on a quick dremel polish and tested it. Hooked up the same 20lbs to the Forge and it held, rock solid for about 5 min. I have an appointment to get it installed and dialed in on friday. Cant wait to finally put this leak to bed. Ive been looking for it for a LONG time 















:beer:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

dose this one have a differnt spring in it VS the stock one?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20psi now said:


> dose this one have a differnt spring in it VS the stock one?


Yes. This one has a range of 10-12lbs. It has an option of stock spring tension and the spring that's in this one, 10-12lbs. Should be pretty sweet.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

nice, you think you might see quicker spool due to the fact it will hold the wastgate closed longer? i have been thinking about adding a light spring to my stock wastgate so i could hold it closed to about 10psi insted of the 7psi that is preset but dont know the effect (overboost wise).


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm thinking it will add a little more top end as well. As far as the overboost, I don't think it's going to be a problem. I just plan on setting it at 10lbs.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

You won't get quicker spool from a wastegate actuator with sitffer spring tension. All it does is keep the wastegate flap closed, under higher psi, when there is no actuation signal from the N75 or boost controller (WOT). Most likely, if you're boosting 25 psi or more, your boost will spike much higher than before because the wastegate is not being forced open by the boost. You need to have a way to control the higher spikes (MBC/EBC or a tune). Another option would be to order the springs that are closer to OEM and install those.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

With my apr tune I don't think I'm anywhere near 25psi. If I do experience spiking, can't I just swap in the weaker spring? I also have a boost valve, if that would work to control the spike.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

The mechanic doing the job sent me these pics. It's the gasket coming off of the turbo. 


















The Forge WG is still going on as planned. Although the blown gasket just drove up the price. Said they had to remove the turbo:facepalm:


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> The Forge WG is still going on as planned. Although the blown gasket just drove up the price. Said they had to remove the turbo:facepalm:



Uhhhhh what? They should NOT have had to remove the turbo to get the Forge Actuator on... Its two 10mm bolts that can be removed with a 10mm open end socket... The banjo fitting from the coolant line may be in the way but that just needs to be removed. Not the entire turbo.

Let me know what spring you end up going with and preload, would love to hear your impressions.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Malant said:


> Uhhhhh what? They should NOT have had to remove the turbo to get the Forge Actuator on... Its two 10mm bolts that can be removed with a 10mm open end socket... The banjo fitting from the coolant line may be in the way but that just needs to be removed. Not the entire turbo.
> 
> Let me know what spring you end up going with and preload, would love to hear your impressions.


Yeah, not sure why they removed the turbo either. I'll ask when I pick it up. There wouldn't be any need to remove the turbo for the gasket either.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you said it was only $150 to install this actuator right?

Removing the turbo isn't a simple job- you're getting a real deal here :thumbup:

Although I'll second that you can remove the actuator quite easily in your own driveway.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> I'm pretty sure you said it was only $150 to install this actuator right?
> 
> Removing the turbo isn't a simple job- you're getting a real deal here :thumbup:
> 
> Although I'll second that you can remove the actuator quite easily in your own driveway.



He originaly told me it would be 1 1/2 hours. Then 1-2 hours. Once he saw the gasket, he says $298 total.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Isn't it amazing how mechanics always manage to make it more expensive than they said?  Sure, the gasket is crap and its cool you'll get a new one, but he should have never seen it in the first place. In any case, I'm looking forward to impressions, never heard about anyone actually having one of these


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, I had butterflies in my stomach all day waiting for my car. At least I feel like this guy isnt bull****ting me.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I have to replace that same exact gasket in my car after removing the turbo to replace the crush washers for the oil/coolant lines on the turbo. I got an 02 sensor code right now; hopefully it'll go away once I get that sealed off. New bolts all around, too. I hate those damn reverse torx bolts.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

wait wait, pretty sure the turbo to manifold gasket is not that hard to replace (i've never done just the gasket myself only a turbo replacement), but i think all you have to do is remove the 3 17mm bolts, let the turbo drop a couple inches, slip the new gasket in, put in 3 new bolts and torque to specs. 
I think my gasket is blown out too. It sounds like a boost leak but I tested the intake 20psi with smoke and pressurized air and NO leaks found. Couldnt figure out how to smoke the exhaust.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't know about the k03, since I've never worked on one before, but I can say for sure that the k04 is a pain in the butt to get loose; the hard lines going to and from the turbo make it pretty difficult to maneuver even after you get the down pipe nuts and reverse torx bolts off. The turbo won't just drop down because the bracket below it doesn't really give you any room to let it drop, even after you take the bolt out. The three 17mm bolts you're talking about are usually found on k03 turbos; they won't work on a stock k04/manifold because they're too large.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

my gasket was blown out too:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice dude! I'm glad my post shed light on your issue. I think I still need to adjust my WG.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Same here, my new turbo is boosting only 10psi :-(. I think whn they rebuilt it they didn't adjust the wastegate properly.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Slimjimmn said:


> Same here, my new turbo is boosting only 10psi :-(. I think whn they rebuilt it they didn't adjust the wastegate properly.


Please keep us posted on what you find out about the dial in process of the WG. I really think that's the last piece of the puzzle for me.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

well it wasnt the wastegate, my crank sensor took a dump this morning. no crank angle no boost.

replaced the sensor now its boosting 12psi as stock should:thumbup:

It seems though, that both our gaskets blew in the exact same spot lol


----------

